# New Enve seatpost available in Synapse's 25.4mm diameter.



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the FSA SL-K seatpost on my Synapse. It's heavy but mostly, the head design is crap. Options in the 25.4mm size is very very limited but Enve's new dual-bolt seatpost, while not the lightest (or cheapest) thing at 210gr, is available in that small diameter for 2014+ Synapse owners...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Perfect. Time to dump this crap FSA one.

While I'm at it, I really need to dump these ENVE posts I have now. The two bolt design change is because these ones suck. No kidding, after every long ride the bolt loses torque. It drops from 12 to about 8, which means I have to re tighten it before every ride. It's yet to loosen enough to allow my seat to move, but I gather it's come pretty close. This new design is obviously to fix that problem and it's going to make my life easier.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Weird, I have a 1-bolt Enve post and while I agree the head is not the best (my main gripe is that the bolt head is a tad too big so hex keys are too loose in it, when combined with the high torque it needs, it's an open invitation to rounden the head), I never had it loosen. Perhaps a drop of blue loctite on the bolt's thread would help?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I wonder if enve will sell the new hardware only to retrofit the older posts.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

goodboyr said:


> I wonder if enve will sell the new hardware only to retrofit the older posts.


Nope. It's a different size and shape hole. The old one was round, this new one is weird shaped.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. Just noticed that. Oh well.....mine not slipping anyhow.
I also noticed that they've finally put black decals on instead of the white ones. How about getting those from enve?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

You could always go with a Thomson Elite, that is available in 25.4 mm. If you need setback or want a Masterpiece you are out of luck. Cannondale always plays around with the Synapse, they were aero in 2009-2012, then 27.2, then when everyone else went back to 27.2, Cdale says F* that, we are going 25.4.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Great news. The fsa post had just 20mm setback, while the C2 and C3 post that came with lower end Synapse had just 15mm. The enve has 25mm of setback, which is good for those like me with long femurs


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

In August I wrote the following to ENVE:
"Message Body:
I have a wonderful 2014 Cannondale Synapse, would you please make a 25.4 seat post. If you haven't ridden the new Synapse, it is great, and I'm sure we would all love an Enve seat post.

thanks."

Their response,
"you're right that bike rides like a dream. I will make sure your voice is heard and hopefully other bike brands will design frames with that same post size. Let us know if there is anything else like that s-post you'd like to see in the future.

Take care"

Pretty cool that they went to market with this. I'm sure I wasn't the only one asking.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Or perhaps they already know other brands will soon join in on the 25.4mm fun?

Nice to see they take the time to consider your request though. Perhaps I should write to ask them to please stop making the worst wheel skewers of the industry, it's giving them a bad name...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I see no reason for other brands to not adopt that size. The endurance category want's a compliant seatpost and making it thinner certainly is an easy way to do that.

If enve has the worst skewers, who has the best? I know, it's Dura-Ace. But who after market then has the best?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I see no reason for other brands to not adopt that size. The endurance category want's a compliant seatpost and making it thinner certainly is an easy way to do that.
> 
> If enve has the worst skewers, who has the best? I know, it's Dura-Ace. But who after market then has the best?


Yep, the smaller posts are a simple and effective way to improve confort a tiny bit... plus narrower is more aero! 

The problem with Enve skewers are that they use a cheap plastic bushing that wears out in no time, that doesn't even center the lever itself (it's concave shape is not deep enough to guide the lever to it's right angle, so be careful to align that bushing or the lever will dig into it's shallow shape off angle), they loosen easily, they creak... They're light, that's the only thing going for them. On budget wheels, I would understand but on high-end, high priced wheels like Enve? Unacceptable IMO.

Best aftermarket skewers? Well, you can buy Dura-Ace aftermarket!  I much prefer internal cam skewers for their reliability, strength, no-maintenance, smooth action... The best IMO are Shimanos indeed, also Campagnolo/Fulcrum and Mavics... Of those three, I prefer the Mavics as they're noticably lighter and their action is great. The best weight weenie skewers are probably the Tune AC14 (or AC16+17 for disc brakes), around 50gr but still using an internal cam mechanism.

I also like the DT Swiss RWS, light, super strong and reliable but since the lever doesn't flip, they can be more of a pain to quickly put the wheels on and off depending of your dropouts.

But some with external cams are not bad either, some use quality brass bushings like Hope does, better shaped bushings... Even super light skewers like KCNC are more trustful than the Enve's, they have brass conical washers... Even many OEM or no-branded ones are better than what Enve orders from Asia for 1$.


----------

